# So sad, but we have to re-home our 4 month puppy



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

She's adorable. And, looks like my Penny except for the color.

Have you investigated having someone foster her for you until you get settled again? Maybe someone on the forum would be able to do that for you.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh, my heart is breaking....can SOMETHING be worked out so she can stay with your family? After all you've been through to get her, then the parvo. She is just so pretty and looks to be very sweet. 

I totally understand what you are going through -- except I think my situation was easier than yours, since my dogs were older and my son was too. My hubby lost his job 2 yrs ago, and he moved to Dallas from Phoenix to take a job. I stayed behind to keep the house going while it was on the market, and so our son could continue in school. It took 1 1/2 yrs to sell the house (the sale ended up being a blood bath financially). Our son and I, along with one of our dogs, moved here finally, but one of our dogs was simply too old and in such bad health, so we made the hard decision to send him to the Rainbow Bridge before the move. RIP Thomas boy! You were the best Collie-son ever!

Life can be quite the challenge! I hope you get to keep her -- you have such big plans for her!

Either way -- may you find what you need, and may it all work out for the best!


----------



## Pawz's mama (Feb 12, 2011)

She is beautiful! If I were closer, I would take her in a heart beat.


----------



## flutterbye (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the support. I've thought this over and over and over, and I really think she will get a LOT more attention with a new family. I don't think fostering is a good idea since she still needs training, and I wouldn't want her to get used to a place then be taken away again to another place, to start over again. She deserves to be settled. 

We love her, but with dh gone, I just won't have time for all my exciting plans I had with her. I hope I can find her a good family, I'm terrified at the thought of having to post about her with people who don't appreciate what she is!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I have to ask the obvious question. How much do you want for her?


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I think that if you care enough about your dog to want her settled and loved for the rest of her life, you'll forget about the money and go with a really great Golden Retriever Rescue. They can ensure her a great home, do all the background, check ins that you can't do. Since you've decided to do the hard thing and let her go, maybe your peace of mind knowing 100% that she is happy and loved will more than make up the monetary part.

I am really so very sorry to see this and read this. My heart does ache for you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Have you gotten back in touch with your breeder? I realize returning her to Europe may not be feasible. But perhaps your breeder has another interested person or family in the States who might want an older, already housetrained pup?

She's beautiful. My heart breaks for you, reading about what great lengths you went to get her. A good foster will not have any problems picking up the training where you have left off. If you think it is at ALL conceivable that you will be in a position to take her back in 6 months or a year, you might want to seriously consider a foster.


----------



## doula1st (Aug 2, 2011)

I would have to agree with what they are saying about fostering. That seems to be the best option to get her into the right forever home. Good luck!


----------



## flutterbye (Jun 16, 2011)

Sweet Girl- That's the thing, we don't know what lies ahead as far as where we'll be or if dh will still have a job, if we'll be renting, etc. Right now we own this house, but we can't stay here because there are just no jobs in this small town. I wish I could have someone foster her and take her back, but I'm just not confident that we'll be in any position to take her back. 

Missy- I'm only asking what we paid for her. You can email me if you want details.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

You all know I'm anxiously waiting to bring another Golden into our home. I'm hoping things with Smidge work out, but I get the feeling things are still up in the air, and I can't "bug" Mac about it right now - He's too busy with the puppies, etc. Could this be it??? 

Transport anyone???? Oh, and of course, it would depend on the financial part as well.... But I'm sure you'd all vouch for what kind of home she'd have with us..... She loves swimming?? Sawyer could use a first mate on his boat!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

You really need to contact the breeder. Reputable breeders care very much about the dogs they produce. Many require (in the contract) that they be notified if owners are unable to keep the dog for ANY reason.

The breeder may have another family looking for a puppy (good breeders often have wait lists) and if nothing else, this person deserves to know the puppy they placed with you is being rehomed.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Also, just curious - In the youtube video you had posted from Penny's first day with you, there was an older Golden as well. Is this dog also yours? What are your plans for him/her? Are they bonded?


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

This is very sad. Hope you get this situation resolved.


----------



## Chuppy (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh nooo, I remember seeing that thread you posted when you first got her. I was so excited for you. You said you'd keep her because you were in love with her...I'm sure you still are. But I am kinda confused why you are letting her go, because you won't have time to show her?

wishing you a lot of luck!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok,here's what i'm thinking:
Isn't there any way you can avoid this?Some suggest finding someone to take care of her while you settle.It is a good idea,but it also has disadvantages.She can be a little confused by changing homes so often.And the people,that take care of her-they may find it very hard to let her go.I was thinking,isn't there someone closer to your family-relatives,friends)that can take her for the time being?
Also i wanted to ask you,is she by any chance from Mariannehouse kennel?We've got 3 dogs from there here in my country,and they are all great-they are among the best show dogs here and very good pets too.I follow them and know their owners from our forum here.
Good luck,i hope it works out the best way possible for the pup and you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sophie_Mom said:


> You all know I'm anxiously waiting to bring another Golden into our home. I'm hoping things with Smidge work out, but I get the feeling things are still up in the air, and I can't "bug" Mac about it right now - He's too busy with the puppies, etc. Could this be it???
> 
> Transport anyone???? Oh, and of course, it would depend on the financial part as well.... But I'm sure you'd all vouch for what kind of home she'd have with us..... She loves swimming?? Sawyer could use a first mate on his boat!


:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing Penny would be in a wonderful home with you!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing Penny would be in a wonderful home with you!


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

This is sad, maybe a rehoming with a Forum member can happen. Sophie's Mom, I think you would be an exceptional family for Penny, should this be able to happen.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sophie_Mom said:


> You all know I'm anxiously waiting to bring another Golden into our home. I'm hoping things with Smidge work out, but I get the feeling things are still up in the air, and I can't "bug" Mac about it right now - He's too busy with the puppies, etc. Could this be it???
> 
> Transport anyone???? Oh, and of course, it would depend on the financial part as well.... But I'm sure you'd all vouch for what kind of home she'd have with us..... She loves swimming?? Sawyer could use a first mate on his boat!


You won't find a better home than Sophie_Mom. I hope you two will get in contact and discuss this option for Penny, she would be so loved and well cared for.

I still would like to know how much you want for her, the dollar amount. Can't you say?


----------



## Pawz's mama (Feb 12, 2011)

Sophie_Mom said:


> You all know I'm anxiously waiting to bring another Golden into our home. I'm hoping things with Smidge work out, but I get the feeling things are still up in the air, and I can't "bug" Mac about it right now - He's too busy with the puppies, etc. Could this be it???
> 
> Transport anyone???? Oh, and of course, it would depend on the financial part as well.... But I'm sure you'd all vouch for what kind of home she'd have with us..... She loves swimming?? Sawyer could use a first mate on his boat!


 Bless your heart for offering this beautiful girl a home! I'm sure she would be very happy with you! If the owner can't keep her, I would love to see her go with someone from this forum! Hopefully it works out for both of you


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

It was very late last night when I posted that thread - I'm not dismissing the idea, but there are LOTS of things to be considered, including the financial one, and the distance. I would also need to speak with her vet, and find out more about the situation that seems to be forcing this. Also, I wouldn't be able to take her if Smidge does, in fact, get to come live with us. We shall see... But thank you all SO MUCH for your votes of confidence!


----------



## Miley (Nov 2, 2010)

I do have to admit that this post is a little upsetting for a few different reasons. Please forgive me when I say this but it almost sounds like you are getting rid of your dog because you need the money more than anything. The reason I say this is because when you picked up your pup, you made a commitment to her. Now just a short 2 months later, you have to get rid of her :no:

If you are keeping your kids, keep your dog too. Find a way to make it work. Nothing is impossible and if you are anything like me, my dog is my kid. I love her as much as my girls and to be honest, I couldn't make a choice between the two (I am sorry if you don't agree). 

If you have run into some hard times and really have to let her go, from the bottom of my heart, just look for an amazing home for this little girl and forget about the money part of it. This is what leads me to believe it's about the money more than anything. Again forgive me if I am wrong. 

On the plus side tho, maybe this is a blessing in disguise for both the pup and Sophies mom :crossfing. Please consider only worrying about placing her in a good home and forget about the money. 

Just my 2 cents and I hope I didn't offend.


----------



## kdel (Jul 26, 2011)

This is so sad. The pup is beautiful though. I know you said you are asking only what you paid for her but it may be helpful to know what that is. There may be some that can't send you a pm due to not having enough posts yet but are interested.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I wouldn't be honest if I didn't say that I completely agree... I can't afford to buy this puppy for what the OP is asking for her, and pay travel on top of that. I don't think she will find a good, honest, loving home for her that can/will. Possibly a "greeder" would, given that Penny is said to come from such great lines/parents. This makes me very, very, very worried for Penny. This is basically a surrender/rescue type situation. My primary concern was offering to potentially be a good home for this puppy. I wouldn't want/need/or care to have a full registration for her, limited it just fine for me. I'm not a show home, but I am about as good as anyone could find for a pet home. I hope that's what Penny ends up with.

I completely understand financial concerns and worries. My heart goes out to Penny's family. This has to be so sad for them. Add to that financial strain, and things get so stressful.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I hope someone on the forum can take her. We can't offer a show home and I think 2 Pennys would be a tad confusing.

I do have to wonder at the speed of this decision. It was made on the same night as her DH accepted the job offer. Of course we don't know what else might have entered into the decision. Life can get really complicated soe times. 

I think Flutterbye needs to take a deep breath and REALLY think this through...regret is a horrible thing to live with. And I wonder how the kids will do when they no longer have their puppy. I think Penny would do better staying in her home and foregoing the training for the time being. She can always catch up in a few months. 

Lots to consider but rehoming my puppy would be last.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I really hope this pup finds a good home, and I agree with EVERYONE...Sophie Mom would be perfect! If I had a pup I needed to rehome I would, and have, (with Trip) had the dog spayed/neutered and give the dog to the most perfect home (Sophies Mom). 

I agoninized over the decision with Trip as we both loved him so much. However with his delecate physical state (elbow surgery and continuing joint issues) he couldn't be with the other dogs as they played too rough. The couple we gave him to were told in no uncertain terms if they cannot for ANY reason keep him, he comes back to us, no questions asked. FYI, Trip was $1200. His surgery was $1200. and subsequent health costs made him over $5000. I didn't take a dime from these people. It was enough to me that he had the best home possible.

Again, I really hope you can keep your pup, but if you cannot, forget the money and either do everything you can to get her to Sophies Mom, or into a rescue.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

If anyone can't pm yet, I'd be happy to be the middle man for them. We need to find this pup a forum home!



kdel said:


> This is so sad. The pup is beautiful though. I know you said you are asking only what you paid for her but it may be helpful to know what that is. There may be some that can't send you a pm due to not having enough posts yet but are interested.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Could she make it to NC? My house is so empty since I lost my Ella this week, and she would be spoiled beyond belief with attention. 

I would only do a rehome, though, because I agree it seems like money is the driving force here. And, as Sophie Mom said, I would need to know more about the situation.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Transport anyone???? Oh, and of course, it would depend on the financial part as well.... But I'm sure you'd all vouch for what kind of home she'd have with us..... She loves swimming?? Sawyer could use a first mate on his boat!



In the OP, she says they are on the west coast. Any idea where? If it's down anywhere near me, I can do the first leg


----------



## flutterbye (Jun 16, 2011)

I feel sad that anyone thinks I have the wrong intentions.  If this was about money, I'd post her on craiglist and not care about where she went. I was willing to go to great lengths to get her, and I'm willing to do the same to make sure she goes to the best home. 

*I just wrote a long post explaining the situation more, but I felt like I was putting too much personal info out there. So if anyone really wants to know more about Penny, just message me.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I believe I read she lives in Southern Utah...so west coast'ish.




missmarstar said:


> In the OP, she says they are on the west coast. Any idea where? If it's down anywhere near me, I can do the first leg


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

honestly I think your breeder would have a fit... this happened to a friends breeder in denmark where the people couldn't keep the pup and were trying to find a new home and honestly this kind of situation is what makes many european breeders hesitant to send pups to the states

I would contact your breeder and see if she has any connections that will take the pup... I honestly agree with some of the others about the money issue.... this should be about finding the best home and not about selling your puppy... a rescue would be a good place to start or your breeder... but honestly it is your asking for money that is giving people a bad taste in their mouths


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I can't jump to the conclusion that this is about the money, because I think it's only a normal thing to do -- try to find a GREAT home AND try to recoup some of the cost. One could easily turn it around and claim that someone who wanted her for nothing, or very little, was taking advantage of the situation -- trying to get a top quality, show potential, breeding potential for nothing. I just can't go there -- it's not fair to the current owner, or the future owner. We don't FULLY know anyone's situation. It's never wrong to express concern -- but I try to be careful of bordering on accusation.

I get the sense that you, first and foremost, want to find a great home....but you also probably spent a great deal of money that, given your current financial situation, you want to try to recoup some.....as well as make sure someone REALLY wants to pup for the right reasons--spending the money is perhaps some proof? (although certainly never a guarantee) 

IMO -- if it's okay for the breeder to charge for the puppy to cover her costs, why is it not okay for the owner to charge for her puppy? Double standard in my opinion. It's not like you are trying to MAKE money.

I LOVE the suggestion of contacting the breeder first!! 

Good luck flutterbye and Penny-girl! Wish things were different, but they are what they are, and may this end well for Penny!




flutterbye said:


> I feel sad that anyone thinks I have the wrong intentions.  If this was about money, I'd post her on craiglist and not care about where she went. I was willing to go to great lengths to get her, and I'm willing to do the same to make sure she goes to the best home.
> 
> *I just wrote a long post explaining the situation more, but I felt like I was putting too much personal info out there. So if anyone really wants to know more about Penny, just message me.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

With transport help and all of the pertinent information, I would happily remain a possible place for Penny to be re-homed to.

With that being said, I agree that the breeder needs to be contacted. If it's a contract issue, then that needs to be dealt with first and foremost. 

I definitely don't think it's "all about the money" by any means. I can tell this owner really loves Penny and I believe she wants a good home for her. I think it's natural to want to recoup part of your cost. However, in doing so, I think the potential homes with pure and good intentions are seriously limited. 

Also, to the OP - I'd encourage you to not take things so personally. Although we all have a community feeling here, in the end, very few of us actually *know* each other. I think caution and thoroughness can only help Penny (and you) in this situation. You probably wouldn't feel any better if someone just took everything at face value and snatched up your puppy.

And I've already stated (here and to the OP) that I would only want/need a limited registration, and she would certainly be spayed when the time was right if she were to end up with me. I have no knowledge or interest in breeding. But I do believe that offering to sell a quality Golden with full registration is VERY dangerous territory for Penny.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Sophie_Mom said:


> And I've already stated (here and to the OP) that I would only want/need a limited registration, and she would certainly be spayed when the time was right if she were to end up with me. I have no knowledge or interest in breeding. But I do believe that offering to sell a quality Golden with full registration is VERY dangerous territory for Penny.


I absolutely totally 100% agree with this


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Sophie_Mom said:


> With transport help and all of the pertinent information, I would happily remain a possible place for Penny to be re-homed to.
> 
> With that being said, I agree that the breeder needs to be contacted. If it's a contract issue, then that needs to be dealt with first and foremost.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of this and I can't think of a better home she could go to than to be with Steph and her family.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Didn't this puppy have Parvo? 

To the OP...if she did, make sure you tell whoever buys her from you that she had it and could still be shedding the virus, (hopefully you've been taking precautions on walks). I'm not sure how long they shed the virus after they recover, but I would still let potential buyers know about it just in case they have other dogs or puppies not vaccinated.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sophie_Mom said:


> But I do believe that offering to sell a quality Golden with full registration is VERY dangerous territory for Penny.



Definitely agree with this


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Quote: But I do believe that offering to sell a quality Golden with full registration is VERY dangerous territory for Penny.

I 100% agree with this too!! Even on this forum! Sophie_Mom knows many people and has a ton of positive recommendations--personally known by people on the forum, but you just don't know everyone on this forum. And for sure, if you go elsewhere to rehome her---I would be incredibly cautious of selling her with full registration. Can you imagine a puppy mill person getting their hands on her?!!!! 

Here is an idea--maybe if we all chipped in some money, we could raise enough to help off-set some of the costs the owner paid for the puppy???? I suppose that could open up a whole can of worms for the future, but I'd be willing to chip in!


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Good lord, your dog is beautiful. Like, shockingly "is it real?" beautiful. 
We're in Washington, so Utah isn't totally out of the question (although it would be difficult), but considering I am quite sure you spent a couple thousand to get her.. the money part is right now =(

I hope you find her a great home.. if you don't have any success in your personal search, I also suggest surrendering her to a GR rescue...they will ensure she is spayed/not bred and find her a great match.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

I am about 2 and a half hours from Vegas would be more than happy to help transport Penny if that would help. I'm so sorry for your situation. I can't imagine how difficult this must be.


----------



## Miley (Nov 2, 2010)

I agree with the other post about anyone interested chipping in to ensure this INCREDIBLY beautiful girl gets put in the "right hands". 

Also to the original poster, I know you love this girl and I wouldn't doubt that for a second. I can tell by the way you speak about her. I just want to see her placed in the right home/hands. 

I will chip in and even help organize this if we can get some more interest. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I will chip in too for Sophie's Mom


----------



## Pawz's mama (Feb 12, 2011)

You guys are simply amazing! Your generosity is more than admirable  I am teary reading these posts! This puppy would be lucky to end up with any of you, that's for sure. I would be willing to chip in a little bit too. I can't afford much, but every little bit would help. I'm praying this all works out :crossfing


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm just curious ... have you contacted the breeder?

Please consider doing so. Any reputable breeder would be heartsick to lose track of a pup like that. She entrusted her precious pup to *you*, not the person you decide to rehome her to. At the very least, the breeder deserves to know what's going on. And as it's been said before, may well have resources to help you.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Yes your baby girl is stunning to look at, shes very pretty. I to think the breeder should be made aware of the situation and the potential new owner.
If SophiesMom does adopt her Id be willing to chip in for her transport.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I can help, too for Sophie's Mom.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I would also gladly pitch in for Sophie's Mom. She would be a GREAT owner!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

The one thing that bothers me is the OP wanting whatever she paid for the pup. I'm sorry, but thats just not right IMHO. I can understand a portion of the money, BUT, if you are truly searching for the best home for your girl, then how much money you recoup shouldnt be the priority. I am not saying your pup should be given away free, but it should be an adoption fee. Just my 2 cents....


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

The part that's bothering me is that this is a brand new pup, basically...but the OP's husband has been out of work for a year and a half. I know the economy is horrible and people are losing their jobs. I've been there myself. But if he didn't have a job, it probably wasn't the best time to get a puppy. And if money was okay even without him having a job, why would that be different now that there's MORE money coming in??


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

For me, there are so many red flags....


----------



## Jlopez (Apr 19, 2011)

I agree with you. Just a comment, Enzo and our Harley look so much alike, the color the look everything!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Jlopez said:


> I agree with you. Just a comment, Enzo and our Harley look so much alike, the color the look everything!


Then your Harley is probably one of the cutest dogs EVER. lol


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Enzos_Mom said:


> The part that's bothering me is that this is a brand new pup, basically...but the OP's husband has been out of work for a year and a half. I know the economy is horrible and people are losing their jobs. I've been there myself. But if he didn't have a job, it probably wasn't the best time to get a puppy. And if money was okay even without him having a job, why would that be different now that there's MORE money coming in??


 
totally agree with this post


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I just pray for what is the best for Penny. I will chip in too for Sophie's Mom.


----------



## rita_tim (Aug 1, 2011)

*Agree with Enzo's Mom*

This whole story seems so fishy. Why did you adopt a dog from Hungary of all places when your husband has been out of work for a year and a half? I can only imagine what that must have cost. And it turned out the dog arrived with parvovirus? Sounds like the breeder wasn't all that he or she was cracked up to be.

People on this board are so kind and generous and truly wanting to help.... this just seems that there is more than what we are hearing. There are so many red flags with this story. 

I also did go back to the video that the original poster posted on her first day with Penny.... and there's definitely another golden in that video. Where's that dog going? No mention about having to get rid of that dog.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

flutterbye said:


> Today, dh decided to take a job on the East coast, and we currently live on the west coast. The economy has forced us to change plans and move quickly so we don't end up homeless with 3 kids. (He's been unemployed for nearly a year and a half, and this is a great job, so he had to take it.) I am barely keeping it together here without dh. The kids and I will be here while he tries to find us a house, but it might be several months of me being on my own in the meantime. You may remember me from posting a while back about our little English Golden female puppy being nippy with the baby. Ever since I posted, we've been doing GREAT, she hasn't had any issues at all with growling at the baby, and I'm ALWAYS supervising closely, so I really think our puppy is making progress. I know with dh gone, I won't be able to keep up with the training. *I really think she might do better at a place without really small kids. *


I think the nipping (puppy behavior) is the perceived problem, even though she's doing "great" now. From the other thread OP stated that DH thought they should get rid of dog because "it's not safe to have her around the baby." Since OP mentioned the nipping thread, I tracked back and say what DH said and then returned here and saw I'd overlooked the OP's recommendation that she be without young children. 

Also, from the parvo thread, after watching the lovely video, I noticed that there wasn't a lot of furniture. (I've noticed a trend in the GRF videos to move furniture out of the way so the dogs can play!)Then saw the next video showed the new home that they'd just moved to in April of this year (or that's when the video was posted). I thought it was great that someone (in this economy) could get a new house, a gorgeous pup from overseas and have intentions of showing internationally (all with children too!) and like others checked in regularly on Penny's progress. So, I was shocked and saddened to see this thread.

I hope for Penny's sake that a quality home can be found. Although I cannot contribute much and am new here, I will trust the judgment of others and offer to chip in for Sophie's Mom (should she want that).


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

If it's Sophie's Mom I'm in but... it just doesn't feel right, as other posters have mentioned.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I can chip in too, but only if the puppy goes to sophies mom, so many red flags going up for me, if I wanted to re home one of mine or all of them, I would just be happy to find them a good home, believe me I been there, a lot of you probably know, we where very close loosing all of them and our place, but it all worked out in the end, my point I would never, ever ask for money. my 2 cent put in


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I also agree with what a lot of others have said here. I really would like to hear more info on Penny and your situation. We all do have opinions, but everyone is looking out for #1 and that would be Penny. I do think that with some questions answered you are talking to a great group of people who are willing to help you find a great home for Penny. I also would be willing to chip in something for Sophies mom, but if I am willing to help Penny to get a good home I would like to read more about your situation. I would especially like to know if Penny having Parvo would be an issue since Sophies mom does have Sawyer to worry about. Thanks for reading and I hope we can all help you in some way to make sure Penny is taken care of.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow, guys, I'm BLOWN AWAY by your comments, your support, and your generosity. This is something I certainly never expected to come home to find tonight! 

First and foremost, I must say that it makes me feel so GREAT that you all would support me as being such a great home for this (or any) dog/puppy. I have to say that I'm completely confident that I wouldn't disappoint. But, really, you have no idea what that means to me. Thank you. It sounds silly, but somehow, it feels to me like a tribute to Sophie (and Sawyer too). 

Second, I just want everyone to know that I NEVER expected you guys to step up and offer contributions to bring this dog to me. That is too too generous and kind, especially since I know so many of us are at least somewhat struggling financially. Thank you. IF this is the right addition for my family, I'm trusting that the OP and I will be able to come up with a mutually satisfactory agreement financially. My only hope in contributions would have only been potentially in transport-driving a leg of a long journey. Your generosity and moral support is overwhelming. 

As I said IF Penny would be the right dog for my family is still a very big IF. I want what is best for Penny. However, I am (still) waiting to know if Smidge can be that dog first and foremost. If Smidge is, then I'm at capacity!  There are so many things that are *right* about Smidge, I just can't (and don't want to) turn my back on that. I wouldn't make any commitment or decision until Mac and Kristin and I decide what will be on that front. I would think I'd know more sometime this month (Fingers still crossed!).

With Sawyer and two cats (??), the Parvo is definitely something that would need to be checked out. I have no idea how long that is an issue/danger for other pets. Clearly, I wouldn't do anything to endanger Sawyer or my cats (Heck, I won't even rush his neuter for the other rescues that declined me!). 

I just wanted to say a big THANK YOU for all of your kind words and the trust you'd place in me. It means the world to me. I haven't heard from the OP, and she hasn't posted on here, so I don't know where she stands. I will keep you all posted. I really want something great to work out for sweet little Penny, whether it's with me or not. I know that's what you all want too. I am worried about her future.


----------



## rita_tim (Aug 1, 2011)

Another thought about this whole situation.... Penny the dog was imported into the United States at less than 3 months of age, since the original poster has had the dog now for 2 months and she is only 4 months old....

That dog would have to have been quarantined for 30 days because she was too young for rabies vaccinations. If the dog had parvovirus from the breeder in Hungary then that would have presented itself during quarantine. 

I went to the CDC's website and it's all there:
CDC - Bringing an Animal into U.S.: Dogs - Animal Importation

This story does not add up.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I think what's really hurting the OP here is the fact that she is insistent about getting the same amount of money for her dog that she put into her. I am afraid that's going to bother almost every poster here and I hope she can understand why. I still hope you let the money thing go and give her to a rescue or at least, forget about the monetary importance of your stand. Money won't buy Penny happiness and I doubt her name came from your love of pennies. I really hope that you realize what is truly important when it comes to rehoming her and that is your deep and real responsibility to find her a home where she will be loved and treasured and happy all her life since you are turning away from that, even if you have very good reason. Remember that this can happen again in any new home - someone loses a job, and Penny is given up again to someone you don't know or wouldn't approve of. If you love your dog you'll think of her future happiness and realize that no amount of money is worth playing with that.

Yes, Sophie's mom would be a great home as would a few well known members here. Barring that, rescue is the way to go and the only other way you'll have any meaningful peace of mind.


----------



## flutterbye (Jun 16, 2011)

momtoMax said:


> I think what's really hurting the OP here is the fact that she is insistent about getting the same amount of money for her dog that she put into her. I am afraid that's going to bother almost every poster here and I hope she can understand why. I still hope you let the money thing go and give her to a rescue or at least, forget about the monetary importance of your stand. Money won't buy Penny happiness and I doubt her name came from your love of pennies. I really hope that you realize what is truly important when it comes to rehoming her and that is your deep and real responsibility to find her a home where she will be loved and treasured and happy all her life since you are turning away from that, even if you have very good reason. Remember that this can happen again in any new home - someone loses a job, and Penny is given up again to someone you don't know or wouldn't approve of. If you love your dog you'll think of her future happiness and realize that no amount of money is worth playing with that.
> 
> Yes, Sophie's mom would be a great home as would a few well known members here. Barring that, rescue is the way to go and the only other way you'll have any meaningful peace of mind.



Mom to Max- You haven't messaged me personally, so please don't post things that you don't know for sure. 

I'm a nice person with good intentions, not a puppy mill or someone trying to do anything unfair. You guys keep saying that it doesn't sound right, and I've already admitted that it was my mistake to get a puppy right now. I already feel terrible, and posting on this board has made me feel even worse. 

I'm not going to check this thread again, because I'm having such a hard time with the 3 kids and puppy on my own as it is, I don't want to read things that will just make me feel insulted and ruin my day. I have a few people who have emailed about her, including Sophie Mom, so hopefully one of those will work out. 

Thank you to those who have been supportive and kind.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

yOUR ASKING FOR MONEY, FOR YOUR PUP, THAT DOES NOT HOLD WELL WITH, WANTING THE BEST FOR THE PUP, TRANSPORTATION, I CAN SEE, ASKING SOME ONE PAY FOR THAT.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm sorry that you feel bad. I don't think that anyone meant to upset you. We just have seen some not so honest people before and are very careful. I'm sure that you are beyond sad about having to give away your sweet pup and everyone makes mistakes. I personally don't see a problem with you wanting to get back some of the money it cost you to buy the puppy. If a person were buying her from a breeder they would pay for her. I just think people are worried about a bad breeder getting ahold of her and using her for profit since she isn't spayed yet. I trust that you will make sure that she is going to a good home and that this doesn't happen. I do hope someone we know here can take her. Good luck.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Just wanted to add if I could afford her I would take her in a minute. She is beautiful.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

goldensrbest said:


> yOUR ASKING FOR MONEY, FOR YOUR PUP, THAT DOES NOT HOLD WELL WITH, WANTING THE BEST FOR THE PUP, TRANSPORTATION, I CAN SEE, ASKING SOME ONE PAY FOR THAT.


I'm not trying to start an argument but I am wondering why it's bad for her to want to get some of her money back that she paid for the puppy? When you get a pup from a breeder they get paid for it and she wouldn't even be making a profit.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i will also chip in if she goes to Sophie's Mom as well. i understand the OP has alot going on but there is no way i could get rid of my puppy unless i had no choice at all. OP doesnt even know if they will be renting here on the east coast, husband will be making more money again so why cant she keep her?? you do what you have to do in tough situations to make it work. my husband is never home he works so much and i am stuck home with 3 kids and 3 dogs. i hope things work out for Penny


----------



## kdel (Jul 26, 2011)

flutterbye,

I understand that money is tight right now and that you have children to worry about but is it at all possible that you can hold on to her until you can safely have her spayed? 

I'm not sure how old she is but I think you said 4 months? 

Also is there a particular reason you are against contacting the breeder? They may be able to help you rehome her. I know they are somewhere far but you won't know unless you try. Maybe you have and I missed it? I know that it is in my contract with my breeder that if at ANY time I can not take care of my dog then I must contact her before doing anything else. Maybe you will get lucky and she will know of someone close to you or at least willing to travel some.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I thought it was not wise to do the "free to good home" angle when giving up your dog. Personally, I've always thought that was good advice. 

Trying to put myself in the OP's shoes for a minute ... if I had to rehome my dog, I don't think my first preference would be a rescue. Not that I have anything against rescues, but I would prefer a private adoption. We've done that before here on GRF, rehomed dogs without involving rescue.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

rita_tim said:


> Another thought about this whole situation.... Penny the dog was imported into the United States at less than 3 months of age, since the original poster has had the dog now for 2 months and she is only 4 months old....
> 
> That dog would have to have been quarantined for 30 days because she was too young for rabies vaccinations. If the dog had parvovirus from the breeder in Hungary then that would have presented itself during quarantine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 22, 2011)

*Rabies*

I am very concerned about the quarantine requirements and rabies vaccination. Rita_Tim is right. This puppy is in legally required confinement (quarantine) until 30 days after the rabies vaccination is administered. I've read the earliest the vaccine can be administered is 12 weeks but I doubt any conservative vet would give the vaccine at this very young age to a puppy just recovering from parvo. I am concerned that the OP decided not to check on this thread again immediately after this was brought up without in any way addressing the issue.

This is concerning to me ...


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Jax's Mom said:


> rita_tim said:
> 
> 
> > Another thought about this whole situation.... Penny the dog was imported into the United States at less than 3 months of age, since the original poster has had the dog now for 2 months and she is only 4 months old....
> ...


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

It's possible this is the kennel Penny came from

from Flawless Carriens golden retriever kennel - G-Portál

pictures look similar to the pictures posted here

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...nt-litter-grow-out-show-well.html#post1462626


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

DaisyGolden said:


> I'm not trying to start an argument but I am wondering why it's bad for her to want to get some of her money back that she paid for the puppy? When you get a pup from a breeder they get paid for it and she wouldn't even be making a profit.


 Because, first concern should be good home, not money, very simple, if i were to need to find a home for one of mine, i would put that first.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Deb_Bayne said:


> It's possible this is the kennel Penny came from
> 
> from Flawless Carriens golden retriever kennel - G-Portál
> 
> ...


The similarities are quite strong. I was just comparing between the pictures when you posted the edit. 

I hope your career is as a private investigator


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't want to insult anyone, but I have to admit that _EVERYTHING _about the original post and the OP's subsequent comments just brings up _WAY _too many flags for my personal comfort. Nothing about this seems right, and I totally trust my gut. Also, if the OP was truly just wanting to find a good home for her pup, she wouldn't be so defensive about honest questions.

I don't want to be insulting, but I think this needs to be said, and the OP isn't supposedly checking this thread anymore. This reminds me a great deal of fake ads for dogs that would be posted on the classifieds on our website. I would use a fake hotmail address and pretend to be interested in the bulldog or teacup yorkie or whatever "exotic" dog they were always desperate to find a home for. As always, the dog didn't even exist, and people often were caught sending exorbitant amounts of money to some odd location. 

I can be wrong. I hope that I am, and I hope that Penny finds a good home. However, this is what this whole thing seems like to me.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Of course the first concern should be a good home. I just didn't think having the good home pay for the puppy was that big of a deal. It's not like I'm sticking up for this woman or anything. i don't even know her or anything about her other than what she's said here. I can't imagine ever giving up one of my dogs for any reason. In my other post i was just trying to be nice thinking that maybe someone here could get the puppy and then she would have a good home. The woman could be a big liar or whatever. I have no idea. I almost feel like I'm having to defend myself for doing nothing wrong. I did say that I'm sorry it she felt bad or got upset and that people here just wanted the best for her puppy. If that is wrong then i'm sorry. I was just taking this woman at her word because it's the person that wants the puppy who needs to check her out not me. I also notice that a bunch of people offered to help with transport costs so I guess if I'm dumb enough to reply to this thread hoping it's not a scam then I'm not the only one. I was just trying to be nice and I'm sorry i ever said anything.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Here's something that has been bothering me. She said her husband has been out of work for a year and a half. 18 months. And somehwere around the 10th month or so, she plunked down $2500 to import a puppy. Wonder if that even includes the air fare. That doesn't sound like something reasonable unemployed people would do. Most unemployed people don't even get a FREE dog because funds are so limited. I've been wondering about that part of her story.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

daisygolden said:


> of course the first concern should be a good home. I just didn't think having the good home pay for the puppy was that big of a deal. It's not like i'm sticking up for this woman or anything. I don't even know her or anything about her other than what she's said here. I can't imagine ever giving up one of my dogs for any reason. In my other post i was just trying to be nice thinking that maybe someone here could get the puppy and then she would have a good home. The woman could be a big liar or whatever. I have no idea. I almost feel like i'm having to defend myself for doing nothing wrong. I did say that i'm sorry it she felt bad or got upset and that people here just wanted the best for her puppy. If that is wrong then i'm sorry. I was just taking this woman at her word because it's the person that wants the puppy who needs to check her out not me. I also notice that a bunch of people offered to help with transport costs so i guess if i'm dumb enough to reply to this thread hoping it's not a scam then i'm not the only one. I was just trying to be nice and i'm sorry i ever said anything.


 i don't think anyone is upset at you, some of us feel, something is not quite right with her post.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Penny's Mom said:


> Here's something that has been bothering me. She said her husband has been out of work for a year and a half. 18 months. And somehwere around the 10th month or so, she plunked down $2500 to import a puppy. Wonder if that even includes the air fare. That doesn't sound like something reasonable unemployed people would do. Most unemployed people don't even get a FREE dog because funds are so limited. I've been wondering about that part of her story.


Add to that that she now wants someone to pay her $2500 dollars for a dog that is shedding parvo and has resource guarding issues... :no:


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

DaisyGolden...PLEASE dont feel that my post was directly related to you,. I only put your name there since you asked about the rehoming fee. I dont think she should get her entire purchase price back, but would feel it is ok to ask a re-homing fee of course (a very reasonable fee similar to a rescue fee). Thats the only part of my post that related to what you said. The rest was just a rant...sorry should have started another paragraph was at work and hurriedly responding....


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

hubbub said:


> The similarities are quite strong. I was just comparing between the pictures when you posted the edit.
> 
> I hope your career is as a private investigator


LOL, I got a clue from the video the OP posted.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Deb_Bayne said:


> LOL, I got a clue from the video the OP posted.


You were faster than me. I was working another video angle. A coworkers calls me sleuthhound, but you get the prize. :--detektive:


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

I used to play clue and Detective games as a youngster.. does that count? lol


----------



## dochusar (Apr 10, 2011)

Penny is oh, so adorable. She looks exactly like my Pasha and Tanya both cream colored goldens. If I was closer, I would pick her up in a second. I have two goldens and two labs. She seems lovely. Both of mine are maturing nicely at 7 months.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> For me, there are so many red flags....


 
I have been sitting on my hands on this one. All I can say to everybody is slooooow down...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

momtoMax said:


> I think what's really hurting the OP here is the fact that she is insistent about getting the same amount of money for her dog that she put into her. I am afraid that's going to bother almost every poster here and I hope she can understand why. I still hope you let the money thing go and give her to a rescue or at least, forget about the monetary importance of your stand. Money won't buy Penny happiness and I doubt her name came from your love of pennies. I really hope that you realize what is truly important when it comes to rehoming her and that is your deep and real responsibility to find her a home where she will be loved and treasured and happy all her life since you are turning away from that, even if you have very good reason. Remember that this can happen again in any new home - someone loses a job, and Penny is given up again to someone you don't know or wouldn't approve of. If you love your dog you'll think of her future happiness and realize that no amount of money is worth playing with that.
> 
> Yes, Sophie's mom would be a great home as would a few well known members here. Barring that, rescue is the way to go and the only other way you'll have any meaningful peace of mind.


 
I'm really going to go out on a limb here and say that the original amount of money paid for this dog, a Hungarian import, was too much (for many reasons - not the least being that it is unlikely, even as pretty as she is, that she's going to do well in shows here. Additionally, health clearances from these countries are sketchy, at best, if even existent.)
There are a lot of things here that make me very nervous...


----------



## jojo61397 (Jul 24, 2011)

OK, maybe I'm being a female dog (excuse the pun), and being a newbie, I'm sure that no one is even going to trust me. BUT... I'll put this out there. I don't buy it-- any of it. I have been lurking on this thread since it started, and it's all too fishy for me. Just saying. 

My husband is employed, and there is no way in God's green Earth he would ever let me adopt a dog from Hungary for the purpose of showing, and there is no way I would pay $2500 for a re-homed show quality dog. Sadie, my husky is show quality, her great-grandmother was best in show at some show. I paid $100 for her. Her owner paid $1300, and she rehomed her for the same reason the OP is stating. 

My guess is scam. I hope I'm wrong, and I hope if there is a dog named Penny that needs to be re-homed, she gets re-homed, but I would not send that kind of money to re-home. If the OP wants a good home, list her on Petfinder.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Jax's Mom said:


> DaisyGolden...PLEASE dont feel that my post was directly related to you,. I only put your name there since you asked about the rehoming fee. I dont think she should get her entire purchase price back, but would feel it is ok to ask a re-homing fee of course (a very reasonable fee similar to a rescue fee). Thats the only part of my post that related to what you said. The rest was just a rant...sorry should have started another paragraph was at work and hurriedly responding....


It's ok. It just seemed like people thought I was on her side against them or something. I was just being nice in the hope that if she was being truthful that someone nice on the forum would be able to get her puppy. I always thought that is was strange that she would get a puppy that cost so much and then want to get rid of it but I could only go by what she was saying.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

For the record, they do not shed parvo for 6 months, it is 14 days....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I saw this thread the other day and tried to avoid saying anything... but I truly deeply hope that the OP does what she can to place her dog in a good home. If she's placing a dog into a home herself, she must have the dog spayed. She can avoid that necessity if she surrenders to a golden rescue. And if she's going to do this, the sooner the better. 

I'm not going to comment on the money further than bringing up the deal with the collie our family adopted. His previous owners purchased him for $1500. His parents were champions. And every dog going back 5 generations were champions. 

This prior to the husband losing his job here in Michigan. He had a job waiting for him in NY, but that meant surrendering the big dog and moving on. They paid to have him neutered and surrendered him, and made sure that he found his way into a good home. We were prepared to pay a puppy price for him, but paid less than $200 for him, I can tell you that. 

For his owners, they probably could have used a little cash toward the move to NY, especially since they were unable to sell their house right away. They asked for nothing other than ensuring their dog was placed in a good home. 

I cannot comprehend giving up my dogs. They are members of the family and as early as four months were already so tightly bonded with us that it would have been devastating for everyone, including the dogs. 

But if you have made that decision - do what is best for the dog.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't think the OP is trying to scam anyone, as she has been posting here for a couple of months (well, I suppose someone might concoct a plan to go to a forum for months, posting about getting a puppy, the puppy then getting sick, etc then try to scam people into buying the dog by pretending to having a husband who was out of work, who then gets a job so they will be moving across the country.....but it just doesn't seem likely).
More likely to me seems that a family made a poor financial decision to purchase an expensive puppy (perhaps with the idea of showing the dog and making money by winning or by breeding), then realizing the error of this thinking (and again perhaps because the puppy thing doesn't turn out so well with it getting parvo and nipping the children), so tries to sell the dog to recover some of the money. which has been expended.
JMHO


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Again, thank you to ALL of you for your helpful insights and offers to help Penny. I think it is very safe to say that while I wish Penny puppy the very best new life, it will not be with me. I hope she finds a wonderful new forever home. I hope the OP decides to have her safely spayed before she finds that new home, and therefore offers her on a limited registration. Penny and all of the Goldens that need help in whatever way or so fortunate to have the wonderful people on this forum looking out for them. I hope the OP can see that people are only trying to look out for what is best for Penny. Being cautious and thorough could only benefit Penny. I hope that finding a forever loving home for Penny is the ONLY thing that matters at this point, and not trying to recover the high price tag she paid for this puppy. My concern is for Penny - regardless of how she got here, it wasn't her fault. She deserves to be in a wonderful and loving home. I hope that's what she ends up with. 

As for me - I know that OUR dog is still out there and making his/her way to us.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I find it odd that a large, famous non-kill shelter that I got jax from would give me mis-information (they have a hospital on premises), but in fact, they did. Unless since I have goteen Jax (2 1/2 years ago), the information has become more accurate. They specifically told me not to let him around other dogs for 2 more months. After reading Sally's Mom's post, I looked it up and in fact I found different sites that mentioned 2 weeks, 3 weeks and even a month, but non said 5-6 months. The only thing that is worth mentioning is the feces and vomit that may be in the ground the dog frequented while sick may still hold the "shed" feces which continues to be able to re-infect other dogs for again....varying amounts of time from site to site (6 months to 1 yr)


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

(double post - sorry)


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Jax's Mom said:


> I find it odd that a large, famous non-kill shelter that I got jax from would give me mis-information (they have a hospital on premises), but in fact, they did. Unless since I have goteen Jax (2 1/2 years ago), the information has become more accurate. They specifically told me not to let him around other dogs for 2 more months. After reading Sally's Mom's post, I looked it up and in fact I found different sites that mentioned 2 weeks, 3 weeks and even a month, but non said 5-6 months. The only thing that is worth mentioning is the feces and vomit that may be in the ground the dog frequented while sick may still hold the "shed" feces which continues to be able to re-infect other dogs for again....varying amounts of time from site to site (6 months to 1 yr)


Our vet said to keep Bentley away from all other dogs for 3 weeks after her stopped exhibiting symptoms and that if we didn't bleach the grass no dogs there for 18-24 months to be safe. He did say it's hard to know exactly how long dogs shed the virus and how long it lives in the ground so maybe the shelter was just being extra careful?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Bentley's Mom said:


> Our vet said that if we didn't bleach the grass no dogs there for 18-24 months to be safe.


Bleach kills grass! I'll bet your grass would have looked really nice after you put bleach on it.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

lgnutah said:


> Bleach kills grass! I'll bet your grass would have looked really nice after you put bleach on it.


In order to kill the virus in the ground you have to bleach the grass. Or at least that's what I was told but there are still no guarantees that you'll kill all of the virus. So no bleached grass for us and we'll be waiting at least 2 years for another dog anyway as I have my hands full with the one


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I was told the same, for girada, bleach the spots that the poop fell, after i cleaned it up.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Bentley's Mom said:


> Our vet said to keep Bentley away from all other dogs for 3 weeks after her stopped exhibiting symptoms and that if we didn't bleach the grass no dogs there for 18-24 months to be safe. He did say it's hard to know exactly how long dogs shed the virus and how long it lives in the ground so maybe the shelter was just being extra careful?


Vaccinated dogs could come visit you, they are protected. I've fostered puppies that had parvo, and for 12 months after the puppies I could not foster any dogs that were unvaccinated or did not have a vaccination history . I could foster dogs that had a documented vaccination history though.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Op has requested her account be closed here and post be locked.


----------

